# Filled legs in the field



## JillA (21 May 2018)

I don't usually ask about health problems because it is usually a case of "give it a day or two" or "call the vet". But in this case, it seems to be getting slightly worse rather than better, but not acute:-
21 year old horse, with PPID successfully managed with Prascend. Turned out on poor grazing because he is also an itcher and one of those who look at a blade of grass and get fat. 
A couple of days ago I moved him onto a small track anther horse had grazed down with no problems - no obvious toxic plants, and certainly no ragwort. On Saturday I noticed one hind leg looking puffy, not sore and not lame, so I employed my usual strategy of wait and see how it goes. Yesterday both hinds were filled and today one of his fronts is showing signs.
I have given him a bran mash and am about to get him some milk thistle to support his liver but what do you reckon? How many days before I ask my vet to come and take a look? Other than the legs he is fine in himself, although lost a bit of his appetite (for what is really pretty boring high fibre diet to be fair)


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 May 2018)

I'd phone vet and have a chat on phone this afternoon x


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 May 2018)

White socks ?


----------



## JillA (21 May 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			White socks ?
		
Click to expand...

No, none. He is very dark bay, almost black. I did find a tiny skin scuff on the first affected leg but that doesn't explain why at least three legs are affected. Unfortunately it's my vets day off today and I don't rate any of the others. I'll get the milk thistle and see what tomorrow brings


----------



## popsdosh (21 May 2018)

Given his age it could be a sign of old age and poorer circulation.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 May 2018)

JillA said:



			No, none. He is very dark bay, almost black. I did find a tiny skin scuff on the first affected leg but that doesn't explain why at least three legs are affected. Unfortunately it's my vets day off today and I don't rate any of the others. I'll get the milk thistle and see what tomorrow brings
		
Click to expand...

Good, had they been white I would be thinking a precursor to LV.  My lad had slightly filled pasterns/fetlocks with a generally 'low' attitude before his white limbs exploded in splits and sores virtually overnight.

Hope you can sort the old boy out.


----------



## YorksG (21 May 2018)

I think if the horse was mine I would get the vet I liked/trusted to come out and have a listen to his heart. We had an elderly Clydie who had filled legs when she was in or out, it turned out she had a dodgy heart


----------



## Orangehorse (21 May 2018)

YorksG said:



			I think if the horse was mine I would get the vet I liked/trusted to come out and have a listen to his heart. We had an elderly Clydie who had filled legs when she was in or out, it turned out she had a dodgy heart 

Click to expand...

What I would suggest.


----------



## JillA (21 May 2018)

On the cards for tomorrow, which is really difficult because I have a funeral of a lovely neighbour to go to. They do pick their moments don't they (just been to check and he has only picked at his bran mash so yes, definitely vet tomorrow).


----------



## YorksG (21 May 2018)

JillA said:



			On the cards for tomorrow, which is really difficult because I have a funeral of a lovely neighbour to go to. They do pick their moments don't they (just been to check and he has only picked at his bran mash so yes, definitely vet tomorrow).
		
Click to expand...

Everything crossed here, having lost two of ours between November and January, in their early twenties, I'm hoping your lad is just a "bit off" and bounces back quickly.


----------



## JillA (21 May 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## JillA (21 May 2018)

Tonight his temp is normal and he is grazing, although still not clearing up his bucket feeds. He is out so he can move (and because as an itcher if he was in he would just about demolish his stable lol)


----------



## HashRouge (21 May 2018)

Swollen legs is usually a sign of something...the problem is it can be multiple things! My Arab (25 yrs) had swollen legs in the field last Autumn, along with being generally off her food and lethargic. We ultimately concluded that she had been eating acorns. Obviously wrong time of year for this, but it could be related to something your horse has eaten. We have also linked it to low grade laminitis in previous years.


----------



## asmp (22 May 2018)

HashRouge said:



			Swollen legs is usually a sign of something...the problem is it can be multiple things! My Arab (25 yrs) had swollen legs in the field last Autumn, along with being generally off her food and lethargic. We ultimately concluded that she had been eating acorns. Obviously wrong time of year for this, but it could be related to something your horse has eaten. We have also linked it to low grade laminitis in previous years.
		
Click to expand...

My 18 year old had slightly filled legs in field yesterday after feeling not quite right on Sunday.  Took him into yard and he was having trouble walking - vet has diagnosed laminitis.  Absolutely gutted as thought had been very careful with him, having had one with it years ago.


----------



## southerncomfort (22 May 2018)

The only time any of mine ever had filled legs was when the children's pony had been box rested for laminitis for three weeks and was allowed in a tiny pen in the field for a couple of hours a day.  After the very first day her legs filled and the vet concluded that we'd introduced grass too quickly and we had to drastically reduce time spent grazing and build it up very gradually.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (22 May 2018)

Mine has quite badly filled legs some days from standing in the stable all day particularly when its very hot during the day and she's not moving around much, but as soon as she goes on the walker, is ridden or led out to the field they go down straight away.  Sometimes when they are filled when i get to the yard after work and I just turn her straight out without riding/walker they go down like magic on the short walk to the paddock, literally takes her 90 seconds to walk the distance! Guess its to do with old age, she's 22.

The vet said the time to worry is when they don't go down with exercise/movement or cold therapy.  But I've never encountered filled legs in the field as she is always moving around continuously.  On the odd occasion that I get her in at the weekend (as I normally pay to have her brought in) they are always down when I catch her to come in.

Hope you get to the bottom of it.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (22 May 2018)

JillA said:



			Tonight his temp is normal and he is grazing, although still not clearing up his bucket feeds. He is out so he can move (and because as an itcher if he was in he would just about demolish his stable lol)
		
Click to expand...

How is he tonight Jill?


----------



## JillA (22 May 2018)

Sorry folks - meant to update you but got involved with a friend. 
Go on, guess - yes, his legs had reduced considerably when I went to fetch him in for the vet. I ALMOST cancelled but vet arrived while I was thinking about it! Nothing of any particular note - he used the hoof testers on him and there was nothing more than the usual "not very robust soles" that he always presents with. However he took bloods to review his ACTH levels, and also the protein in his blood, and suggested I give him some of the Danilon I have in my store to make him more inclined to move more.
Results on Thursday.
What is odd (and vet agreed) is the oedema started in one leg (the one with heavy scarring from a previous injury) then spread to the other hind and finally to one front. The other front was never affected.
I'll update you on Thursday - thanks for the interest


----------



## JillA (25 May 2018)

Update - he is fully back to normal now, legs and appetite. His protein levels in his blood were on the low side of normal but nothing to worry about and his acth levels are expected tomorrow. One of those mysteries - until/unless it happens again


----------



## HashRouge (25 May 2018)

JillA said:



			Update - he is fully back to normal now, legs and appetite. His protein levels in his blood were on the low side of normal but nothing to worry about and his acth levels are expected tomorrow. One of those mysteries - until/unless it happens again
		
Click to expand...

That's good news! Maybe he had a virus?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 May 2018)

Good news


----------



## YorksG (26 May 2018)

So pleased to read he is back to normal


----------



## JillA (26 May 2018)

Thanks all - I always worry because although he is no wimp, he has turned out to be one of the most expensive free (home bred) horses - PPID, injuries, laminitis and then impaction colic on box rest. So to find he has recovered spontaneously is a huge relief lol


----------

